# Printing on Tees: do you need permission from the blank t-shirt manufacturer?



## grim0022 (Jun 11, 2007)

Say you wanted to print your designs on fruit of the loom t shirts. Do you need to obtain permission from them in order to do so, or is it once you've purchased the tees you can do whatever you want with them?


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Printing on Tees*

Yep. You can print whatever you like on them. Same goes with American Apparel, Gildan and all the others


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Is there any that you need permission from??

ie printing onto a shop brand like GAP?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have never heard of an tee source that you need permission to use.. Now IF you are putting their name on front or a logo..that is different


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

of course we can do what aver we want after purchase the tshirt


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

As far as I know, you can print on any shirt you want and then sell it. However, you may be restricted in advertising the brand of the shirt.

Assuming the brand name is trademarked (they all are) the trademark holder can specify the circumstances in which their mark can be used. It is within their rights to say that their mark can not be used to advertise garments that have been altered from their original specifications.

I've never heard of this happening with T-shirts, but I have with other products, such as overclocked graphics cards.


----------

